# Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic - Spray vs Liquid?



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just wondered anyone had been using both the spray on version and the liquid version?

I've been hugely impressed with the spray on version. I had hand polished the car and applied a layer of Britemax Extreme Elements. Then on the next application applied a base coat of the Megs Hybrid. As per instructions, sprayed on a wet car and dried. Personally I think that's probably the best way to apply it, the spray on, rinse off works but certainly from clips I'm seeing online it applies better and lasts longer with being wiped over the car.

Does give some lovely beading as well










I do also have a bottle of the liquid and wondered if anyone had used it on it's own or together? I was thinking that it may work well as a base coat for the spray. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I just picked up the liquid version as well as the detailer. I will be reviewing them shortly. Along side a bunch of “ceramic” topper products.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Be interested in your thoughts 'Sheep' - I've been looking at the new Megs wax and thinking about trying it...


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts 'Sheep' - I've been looking at the new Megs wax and thinking about trying it...


T minus as fast as my fingers can go!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one. I've used a bottle of the spray HCW so far but that's given me three coats on my S Class which is a pretty big car, a layer on my other half's CLS Class and one on my mums A1. I could probably eek out a few more coats out of the next bottle. 

I'm intrigued as to whether you can use the HCW liquid as a base layer and then top up with the spray. My S currently has a layer of sealant topped up with the Megs spray but interested to see how well it works on it's own.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Nice one. I've used a bottle of the spray HCW so far but that's given me three coats on my S Class which is a pretty big car, a layer on my other half's CLS Class and one on my mums A1. I could probably eek out a few more coats out of the next bottle.
> 
> I'm intrigued as to whether you can use the HCW liquid as a base layer and then top up with the spray. My S currently has a layer of sealant topped up with the Megs spray but interested to see how well it works on it's own.


Yes you can, hybrid ceramic liquid is the base and you can use hybrid ceramic spray or detailer to top it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks mate that’s good to know. 

Certainly intrigued as to how long it will last on the paint.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

This is an interesting video showing how to get the best out of HCW.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The HCW spray I think isnt as good, Especially for the price when used as a spray and rinse product. Found the likes of Bouncers bead juice, gyeon wetcoat and Carpro hydr02 lite to perform better. 

Used as a spray on, wipe in and buff off product think it works fantastic and seems to perform better in all ways. Use considerable less product as well. 

I’ve seen a few test where having a base protection product down first then using HCW as a spray and rinse product it has worked better.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I agree. 

Also you’re going to be drying the car anyway so why not just apply it in the same fashion you do for the base layer each time. 

Works as a drying aid, ensures you’re getting better coverage and will last longer. Makes sense.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> The HCW spray I think isnt as good, Especially for the price when used as a spray and rinse product. Found the likes of Bouncers bead juice, gyeon wetcoat and Carpro hydr02 lite to perform better.
> 
> Used as a spray on, wipe in and buff off product think it works fantastic and seems to perform better in all ways. Use considerable less product as well.
> 
> I've seen a few test where having a base protection product down first then using HCW as a spray and rinse product it has worked better.


It's a bit thick and sticky for a dry wipe product, but if you use it on a mostly dry car, and wipe it in before rinsing it works really well, and doesn't waste product.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Applied as a wipe on sealant I’ve only ever applied it to a dried car. Using a microfibre applicator it wasn’t bad at all once the pad was primed. Think I’ll stick to using it as a base, to which it is an awesome product and top with beadjuice or hydr02


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Applied as a wipe on sealant I've only ever applied it to a dried car. Using a microfibre applicator it wasn't bad at all once the pad was primed. Think I'll stick to using it as a base, to which it is an awesome product and top with beadjuice or hydr02


You can use even less using a damp MF on a mostly dry car. Spray the panel and spread the product around and then rinse. The MF load you and You'll get around the car with minimal product used. The dry application is definitely the strongest, but I found that wiping the car over once more after rinsing with the application MF just as good.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Some good info in here about applying. 

I applied a layer on my S Class today but went with the same method as the initial application. Car was rinsed but beading so not lots of water on the paintwork. Applied to a panel and dried but ensured a good coverage. 

Did the same with my other half’s car which had an initial layer applied about 4-5 weeks back. Still beading but not hugely, so applied in the same way. 


The ease of application and longevity make it a bit of a winner for me I must admit.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Some good info in here about applying.
> 
> I applied a layer on my S Class today but went with the same method as the initial application. Car was rinsed but beading so not lots of water on the paintwork. Applied to a panel and dried but ensured a good coverage.
> 
> ...


I bought my father in law wet coat, I asked to borrow it to test it out side by side with megs.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> This is an interesting video showing how to get the best out of HCW.


Dry application is without a doubt the best option. Very useful video this one, cheers mate 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sheep said:


> I bought my father in law wet coat, I asked to borrow it to test it out side by side with megs.


I liked Wet Coat, certainly left some good beading and I'd probably say from my experience it lasted 4-5 weeks. I literally used it as directed, spray on and rinse off. Wonder if there's more longevity in it if you spray on and dry or spray onto dry bodywork.



Brian1612 said:


> Dry application is without a doubt the best option. Very useful video this one, cheers mate


I've seen a couple of reviews online and they said similar. That you can spray on dry and buff. Although one that I did see, compared the longevity of it sprayed on dry as similar to when you spray on a wet car and dry the panels. Claimed that it was water activated so that helps the product.

I wouldn't have an issue with applying it dry but from my limited experience I'd avoid doing so in sunlight. I had a streak of HCW dry a little on my car and it dries pretty tough, not like a normal wax.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I liked Wet Coat, certainly left some good beading and I'd probably say from my experience it lasted 4-5 weeks. I literally used it as directed, spray on and rinse off. Wonder if there's more longevity in it if you spray on and dry or spray onto dry bodywork.
> 
> I've seen a couple of reviews online and they said similar. That you can spray on dry and buff. Although one that I did see, compared the longevity of it sprayed on dry as similar to when you spray on a wet car and dry the panels. Claimed that it was water activated so that helps the product.
> 
> I wouldn't have an issue with applying it dry but from my limited experience I'd avoid doing so in sunlight. I had a streak of HCW dry a little on my car and it dries pretty tough, not like a normal wax.


I tested a bunch of different applications in my review of it. It's definitely the "strongest" applied dry, but it's a beast to work in. If you use too much product it's also a pain to remove. The application I did with excessive product was still wet the following morning, even after wiping excessively. What you can do (and what I did following that review) is apply it dry and work it in and then remove it was a MF and water. Wet the MF and then wipe the panel over, then rinsing. The water doesn't hurt it, and helps remove any remaining residue.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417613


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

I have the spray & have applied it using different methods.

First time I applied it as per instructions & as per the meguiars youtube channel. Gave excellent beading but I was disappointed by the gloss levels.

after a bit of advice on here I applied it to a dry car using a microfibre and buffed off with a clean micro. did the full car, much better level of gloss. left it overnight to give it a chance to cure and then applied a 2nd coat in the same method. made such a difference.

washed the car since and applied another coat using the wet car and rinse method, the result and gloss was good. the dry base seems to have done the job.

I have since used the detailed online surreal ceramic paste, which I think gets better results (after a bit of rain this morning beads like a boss!) but I will keep a bottle of the hybrid spray in my arsenal for quick top ups as I think its a really good product in that sense.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Just some extra info for this thread. I applied the hybrid liquid wax during a detail, which gives you a better “real world” use case. This stuff is SO easy to use, it says 3-5 minutes curing, but I left it for over 10 and it still bugged off like it wasn’t even there. It spreads for ages so a thin coat is super easy to lay down and you can apply it to any trim as well. It was slick after removal too. 

It’s a great liquid wax, I would use it over a lot of spray products, it’s that easy to use.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks mate, that's really handy to know. 

So one question, you reckon a layer of the liquid would bond to a couple of coats of the spray on version? I have both and my car has a couple of layers of the spray wax but I'd like to give the liquid a go. Might not be worth it but just wondered.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it would. Apex Detail did a 'stack test' pf the M27 Ceramic sealant/Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax/Hybrid Ceramic Detailer and it did really well in his chemical durability test. 

Change the M27 for a dry application of the HCW and I think you would have a good pair. They all seem to work with each other.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Thanks mate, that's really handy to know.
> 
> So one question, you reckon a layer of the liquid would bond to a couple of coats of the spray on version? I have both and my car has a couple of layers of the spray wax but I'd like to give the liquid a go. Might not be worth it but just wondered.


It could. I used. It on bare polished and wiped paint so I'm speaking from that perspective, but the stuff is super easy to use. If you follow the megs line hierarchy, the liquid should go down first as it's the most durable/concentrated, but I was surprised to see it applied over M27 and still perform like it did.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah my logic was that it should really go down as a bit of a base layer and then the spray on top so may wait until I'm in a position to do it that way. 

Certainly seems like a good couple of products from Meguiars made nice and easy to use.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah my logic was that it should really go down as a bit of a base layer and then the spray on top so may wait until I'm in a position to do it that way.
> 
> Certainly seems like a good couple of products from Meguiars made nice and easy to use.


I actually just did some reading on a Meguiars forum, both HCLW and and M27 don't need perfect bases to apply. There was no mention of affects of durability so would be interesting to see, if so that makes this extremely easy to use for protection.


----------

